
Tech4000: Invisible Speaker Technology - For REAL It's Invisible.... - r5416
http://tech4000.blogspot.com/2009/12/invisible-speaker-technology-for-real.html
======
brk
Please link to actual content:

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/11/emo-labs-
raises-1-5-mil...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/11/emo-labs-
raises-1-5-million-for-invisible-speaker-technology/)

~~~
mahmud
The submitter is a notorious spammer.

